
IPhone 5 was Steve Jobs’ last big Apple project - antr
http://venturebeat.com/2011/10/16/iphone-5-steve-jobs-last-project/
======
michaelpinto
Apple is one of the most opaque companies out there — my bet is that we won't
know what his last project was for a number of years. Also when Apple is
working on the long term they tend to think of customer oriented features as
much as specific products -- in that way if you see Siri on your Mac, iPad and
TV set that could be a "Steve Jobs project".

For me Steve Jobs last big project was saving Apple itself -- a company that
everyone had written off when he came back there. His other last big project
will be seen as having destroyed the PC as the main platform for users -- much
in the same way that he started his career by using the PC to take away the
limelight from mainframes.

And lastly I hope out there is some kid who will be inspired by Steve Jobs to
do the next great thing years from now -- I know it will happen, and I can't
wait to see it (so the ball is in your court kids!)

------
nextparadigms
Why is it so hard for people to understand that the iPhone 4S IS iPhone 5! The
next iPhone will be the 6th one, if that's what they mean. There's zero chance
the next one will be called iPhone 5.

It's annoying to see this everyday, and it speaks a lot about the state of the
tech blogosphere, where most are just quick to copy each other rather than
think for themselves. It's not even a hard concept to grasp.

It's even easier than the one where they also erroneously called the next
iPhone after 3GS, the iPhone 4G, when AT&T didn't even announce a LTE network
or even a faux "4G" one, and Apple never named their iPhones "2nd or 3rd gen".
iPhone 2G and 3G were named that way because of their 2G and 3G connectivity.

~~~
gks
There wasn't a 4G. It's called the iPhone 4, and it's successor is the 4S.
Notice, no G in there.

The original iPhone was called "iPhone." No 2G in the name. Yes, it was using
a 2G network, but it was NOT the iPhone 2G. The iPhone 3G and 3GS (maybe) were
the only named phones based on their network connectivity.

1\. iPhone 2\. iPhone 3G 3\. iPhone 3GS 4\. iPhone 4 5\. iPhone 4S

So while you have a possible chance of the next iPhone being called the iPhone
6 based on past naming schemes, that doesn't make your argument correct.

Also, Apple can call their phones whatever they want. There wasn't an iPhone 2
but that doesn't mean there can't be an iPhone 5.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but that's your own fault for being so damn
confusing. You seem to be struggling between understanding the "G" to mean
phone generation instead of network generation.

